# RainX for condensation?



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried any of the commercial anti fog products to reduce condensation on the front glass of their viv?

I know they make stuff for bathroom mirrors. I have no idea of the toxicity and was just wondering if anyone has ever tried it.

Bill


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I wouldn't put anything like that in my vivs. Don't have any, so can't look at contents. maybe do a google search and find some toxicity info. I imagine if it was safe, folks would be using it, and I have never seen mention of it before. Better to get your ventilation working to defog for you. Or, like me, just get used to foggy glass


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, either build a ventilated lid, or stick with the condensation. My 20L has a solid glass top and it is alwasy covered with fog, lol.


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

For all we know it's a mixture of lemon juice and water. 

This is why they make MSDS sheets. Contact the manufacturer... For this type of product the have to have one. It'll list all the chemical components -- from which you can find out if it's safe.




frogparty, don't be so quick to dismiss new thingys like this. I mean... I don't think Great Stuff and GE Silicone had us in mind when they were creating their products.... Stupidly large amounts of stuff done with our tanks are 'off-label' uses.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a link to Rain X info. http://www2.itap.purdue.edu/msds/docs/7756.pdf. It seems it can be irritating to skin so I would imagine it wouldn't be very good for frogs. Just my opinion


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

liquid chemicals + frogs = bad


----------



## froggysan (Sep 14, 2008)

Well that settles that.

Ethel Alcohol, Ethel Sulfate, and Isopropil Alcohol... definitely a no go for frog use.



Was a night thought though.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Presumably the alcohol would evaporate before the frogs jumped on the glass. I would be more concerned about the frogs getting siloxanes on them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I would think a better idea would be to use the stuff you can put in scuba masks to keep them from fogging up, but I still am not going to try it


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just put in a fan or make sure there's some extra ventilation.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

013 said:


> Just put in a fan or make sure there's some extra ventilation.


I have a few vivs with vents and then only one with a fan and they all do well but the one with the fan never never fogs up... Just sayin'


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Definitely no, chemicals like that are horrible for animals of any kind.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

I personally like the look of condensation on my viv's walls.


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

The RainX even smells like it would be harmful to the frogs.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

wipe the glass with a almost dripping clean wet towel...the glass will stay wet and clear...works for me anyways.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I spoke to the manufacturer at 500 psi (scuba mask defogger) and they told me it was unsafe to use inside the tank. (Just in case some one would try this).

I just picked up an aquarium floating magnet, you put one side of it in the tank and the other side on the outside. I just used a paper towel on the one on the inside and it works great. It also has a scrubber on one side which works really well to remove algae etc.


-Beth


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

anyone ever hear about dryer sheets as anti-fog ?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bcs TX said:


> I just picked up an aquarium floating magnet, you put one side of it in the tank and the other side on the outside. I just used a paper towel on the one on the inside and it works great. It also has a scrubber on one side which works really well to remove algae etc.
> -Beth


I use these on the 120g and the 37g. They do work great.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know if this one has been tried yet... Keep the light source far from the tank (maybe 8-16" depending on the amount of heat caused by the light) so it doesn't raise the internal tank temperature very much, then turn up the heat a little in the room the tank(s) is in - this would hopefully maintain similar temps between the air inside the viv and outside, preventing or at least reducing condensation, making it easier to combat, while still keeping things warm enough for the frogs.

The biggest drawbacks to this idea; decreased/poor plant growth; decreased viewing and visual impact of the tank; more difficult than just placing the light on/over the tank. Clearly, all the plants would have to be very low light varieties; I don't think many bromeliads would survive for long in a tank set up this way.

If anyone tries or has tried this out, I'd love to hear of your experience. It's a decent theory and it's certainly safe, but I can't really play around with the climate controls in my small place without getting into trouble with the Mrs.  One day, however, I will try this out! 

The only other option I can think of that is safe & easy - increasing the ventilation of the tank, but this has the drawback that the frogs can become more shy and some plants won't do as well (but that can work the other way around too!). I think it's hard to get the glass clear enough of condensation and still maintain/monitor the desired amount of humidity for the frogs. 

Mike


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

My wife was watching some stupid show about cleaning houses on TV the other day, and they suggested spraying shaving cream on the mirrors and wiping them down with a towel. That keeps them from fogging up. Kind of neat, actually.

Still wouldn't do it in one of my tanks...

Rob


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Don't a lot of people just spit into their scooba mask to prevent it from fogging up? Have you tried spitting in your viv? LOL, just kidding, but hey you never know.


----------

